
J.J. Abrams set to direct ‘Star Wars: Episode VII’ - polskibus
http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2013/01/24/j-j-abrams-set-to-direct-star-wars-episode-vii/#/0
======
kevin_rubyhouse
Awesome! Loved JJ's Star Trek. It seems like everybody that grew up with the
original hates it, but the original series feels so outdated. Maybe JJ's Star
Trek is dumbed down to reach a wider audience, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. I
am excited to see how he adjusts his Star Trek storytelling for his soon to be
released movie, and am extra excited for Star Wars. On a side-note, I was
really let down by SWTOR as much as everybody else. Oh well. They'll get it
right next time?

